# Réinstaller Appli de l'appstore impossible



## pabar (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment faire pour forcer la réinstallation d'une application via l'Appstore?
Quel est le moyen pour que le bouton passe de Installé à Installer .

Je l'ai deja fait une fois mais je ne m'en souvient plus.

Merci pour votre aide
Pascal


----------



## pabar (7 Octobre 2012)

Personne n'a d'idée?


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2012)

Il faut supprimer l'application de ton iPhone ou ton iPod Touch avant de tenter de la réinstaller.


----------

